# New here. So, presenting my betta buddies.



## rogue619 (May 28, 2010)

Hi folks! Been loving your site here since I started keeping fish again. I'm allergic to anything with fur, so fish are pretty much what I can have. Started again with a nice acrylic 12 gallon setup that I have platys and glowfish and corys and a snail in, but then went betta crazy lol. I now have 5 males, and 4 females. So, of course, pictures must ensue! Pictures are taken with my cellphone, so probably not spectacular.

These are my "tanks". One is a divided 10 gallon aquarium. One is a divided kritter keeper thing, like 3.5 gallons. And the last one is a 1.5 gallon old school solid glass cookie jar lol. It was my great grandma's and is really old. It's maybe a little small, but it works well, and my little dude Pumpkinhead loves it!





























This is Red October, a red VT:










This is Blue Velvet, a blue VT. Incredibly hard to get his blue colors to come out in the tank he is in with the light they have. He is mostly blue, with the typical iridescent areas, but his long ventral fins are mostly red.



















This was the third betta I got, Confuscious. I was told he is a Double Loop tail, I don't know if that's correct or not, because his tail has a slight fork in it. He has iridescent blue eyes, scale tips, and stripes through his tail. Mostly tan/brown body, and whiteish/pinkish fins with darker pink/red spots on them.



















I got these next two CT's at Wal-Mart. Was amazed when my local store got bettas this nice in! One is an orange CT named Pumpkinhead, who is still young and smaller than the others. The second is Cloak and Daggers, a Black Orchid and/or Butterfly CT I believe.










































































And last but not least is my little sorority. So far the girls are still, no-so-politely-, trying to establish who is queen and who is prettiest, so there are some torn fins. I don't have any place else to put them to heal up at the moment, at least not as nice and heated and filtered as what they are in, so they just have to learn to live together. They are getting better the last couple days, less chasing and nipping. First is Rosy:










Then Freckles:



















Then Queeny, who is a CT:




























Last, is the "big boss lady", Aurora. A beautiful fish, possibly a Combtail. She chased the other ones a lot, but less lately. Seems to finally be getting along with them better.









A staredown with Rosy:









Hanging with Freckles:









Well there we go. That's it for now. Maybe better pics later. I am planning more, plus some upgrades, but need to save up first. No job=too poor for fishies lol. I would give my left arm for a dragon betta, but I live too far away from any convenient transhippers, so shipping is a ton, and about an hour and a half to two hours from any Petcos or anything like that. I have a lot of dragon stuff, as well as being a dragon on the chinese zodiac, so I will have one eventually come hell or high water lol! (I'm also a huge Star Wars fan, but I don't see them coming out with a "Jedi Tail" anytime soon ;p )


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Lots of Bettas!
Love them- all very pretty!
I want your black orchid... 0.o He's just gorgeous!


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

I love all of your boys!! Especially Pumpkin Head!!! Your poor rosy girl is a bit beat up isn't she? Is there any way you can add some more plant to the tank so they have more places to hide?? And it would be a good idea to add some aquarium salt so the ones with ripped fins don't develop any infections or fin rot. I love your 10 gallon and the divided critter keeper! Bettas are wonderfully addicting aren't they?? If you have any questions at all please feel free to pm me! And Welcome to the Forum!!


----------



## Jooleeah (Feb 20, 2010)

> I'm also a huge Star Wars fan, but I don't see them coming out with a "Jedi Tail" anytime soon ;p )


hahahahaha.
lovely fish btw  queenie's adorable


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Your fish are beautiful! Welcome to the forum and the betta addiction!


----------



## rogue619 (May 28, 2010)

@Zenandra-There is salt in there. Has been since they started chasing each other. It's pretty plant heavy as we speak. Hard to squeeze more in. I'm hoping to find an appropriately small cave type hiding spot. Or at least make one when I have the cash.

Thank you for the compliments, keep them coming  I'm proud of them so far. Cloak and Daggers has a bit of a stuck gil-flap and he wouldn't eat for awhile when i got him, but he is back to a full life bar now!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Gorgeous bettas!!!!!!!!!!!! I also like your 10gal and your kritter keeper.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Their beautiful!


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm gonna find you and steal pumpkin head.

just sayin.

Your bettas are GORGEOUS! <3 

I feel your walmart pain! </3

I saw two BEAUTIFUL crowntails at Walmart but one was getting ready to kick the bucket (shame because I fell in love with him! He woulda been my Booster! </3). I wanna get the other but I haven't been there since... I think Monday. So the other might be bad off by now. =/

Good luck with your babies! <3


----------



## XrAdEr (May 12, 2010)

VERY NICEEE! And welcome to the site!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Gorgeous fish. Have you thought about getting one or two more females? It might help spread the aggression around.

And the one with the spotted tail.. Confucious? I think he's a VT that had a split tail at one point  I don't think he's a double tail. I LOVE his coloring BTW.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Great looking bettas! I love the orange CT and the female CT.


----------



## rogue619 (May 28, 2010)

@wallywestisthebest333-You can't have pumpkinhead ;p and my Wal-Mart has actually been pretty good. These two awesome CT's came from there, and they have been selling before they get bad off. In fact I was out of town last weekend and got to a Petco, and the closest thing I found to my dragon I want, was dead in it's little bowl, and the rest were all kinda plain or half dead, so Wal-Mart by comparison, mine anyways, has been good lately. @1fish2fish-My sorority is currently the middle section of my divided 10 gallon. I made it the biggest section, so probably 4-5 gallons, but there are 4 fems in there already, not much room for more. And I didn't say Confuscious was a Double Tail, the vendor said it was a Double Loop tail. I don't know for sure, but I dont think it's a healed split either, cuz it is very natural looking and he has a red stripe that goes straight from the back of his body, directly to the point where the fork starts. I dont think there is any way his stripe would have that good of "aim" if it wasn't supposed to be like that lol.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

oops.. sorry.. I miscounted your girls. I thought the first two were the same fish.

Its possible Confucius is a fused double tail but judging by his other fins I don't think so. Double Tails have a trade mark sail like dorsal fin, whereas Confucius has a very nice VT dorsal. But I guess its possible he could still have some DBT in his background. There's no such thing as a double loop tail


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

LOVE yout tanks! 
SOOO many little fishies! Beautiful!


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Oh my gosh! My walmart is that way too! I mean there were some sickly fish but there were lots of healthy ones, and when I went to the petsmart just down the road the bettas were mostly sick and lethargic. I wonder if this is a summer phenomenon?


----------



## rogue619 (May 28, 2010)

No, I know there is no such thing as a double loop tail. That's just what my local pet store guy said. Regardless of why he looks like he does, it certainly makes him unique! And yes, I hope my Wal-Mart keeps it up. Like I said I am a long drive from anything else, and Wal-Mart is cheaper anyways, plus I get a 10% discount cuz my dad works for Wal-mart transportation! Muhahahaha


----------



## newfishmom (Mar 26, 2010)

LOVE Confuscious! And I *want* Queeny!!


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Love em!!!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Hmm, the reason your sorority is having trouble might be because of the size. 4-5 gallons? Doesn't seem like enough space for that many girls. Usually, it's suggested a full 10 gallons is needed, so each girl has their own hiding spot they can retreat to when the bullying gets bad. If possible, I'd suggest making it so that the girls get the 10 gallon all by themselves, and move the two boys into either another split tank, or tanks of their own.

Other than that, lovely bettas, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## JB5 (May 22, 2010)

Good lookin crew...


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

welcome! I love your fish and their very creative names! I'm terrible with names your very lucky to have all those fish in your possesion


----------



## rogue619 (May 28, 2010)

Yeah, my sorority was originally just the 3 girls. Should have been enough room, but when I discovered Aurora I had to have her and didn't have anyplace else to put her. The problem was, the little bowl she was in was very distorting, and still had the blue water in it, so I had no idea she was that big until I actually had her in the aquarium. But they will get an upgrade, when I get the money and the opportunity to do it.


----------

